# Waterflow Alarm Devices... كتاب باللغة العربية .. ماتريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (15 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثاني عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

Waterflow Alarm Devices

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 14- 13إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450050.html​


----------



## hassanaiy (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## eng-jabali (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وزادك من نعيمه وفضله ,, حقيقي مجهود جبار


----------



## Nile Man (15 أكتوبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## sharaf911 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (2 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memo star (12 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedmashaly (12 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

